# Keen Coronado Cruiser Commuter Shoe Pro Review



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Awesome video to go with it. Can't believe he' the CEO; could be doing "As seen on TV" commercials! But killer products and good peeps. Create Play Care and Commute.
Sweet.


----------

